# smoked gafftop



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

anyone ever smoke any gafftop? i know you Fl guys smoke fish more over there than we do here. i saw a video of someone smoking mullet and our mullet over here are too muddy. so i was thinking gafftop cause this time of year, they're a nuisance. i've got a pretty nice smoker i built and, well you know. might try to pickle some after a cold smoke too. ate some pickled smoked walleye in N Dakota once and it was good.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Man, sail cat is good fried or baked. Save the smoking for the mackerels and other oily fish... JMHO


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not an oily fish. It'll smoke, but don't think you will like it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Way to dry for smoking. Mackeral in your area, 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck if you take em and smoke em then make Wade's fish dip with em that would be awesome... I like frying sails... I would try it though!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sailcats have white flaky meat w/ little or no "Fishy" taste. They are just a hassle to clean, a big hassle.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

60hertz said:


> Sailcats have white flaky meat w/ little or no "Fishy" taste. They are just a hassle to clean, a big hassle.


Bigger hassle cleaning the slime outta the cooler...


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i like em fried too. just looking to try something new and make use of a fish that is abundant.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

smooth move said:


> i like em fried too. just looking to try something new and make use of a fish that is abundant.


Grandpa would cut out the head for the crucifix, boil it to clean the meat out. Took the boiled water and rest of the fish and buried it next to his palm trees. Great fertalizer. The crucifix was bleached, shellaced and sold to the tourists. Paid for his cigars!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Grandpa would cut out the head for the crucifix, boil it to clean the meat out. Took the boiled water and rest of the fish and buried it next to his palm trees. Great fertalizer. The crucifix was bleached, shellaced and sold to the tourists. Paid for his cigars!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


have you ever seen the "stones" or otoliths in a gafftops head? the weirdest of all the fishes.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh yea! The ones in the pockets under the armpits. Just an amazing skeletal fish.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Weeell----i smoked up a few pounds of gafftop yesterday and had to throw it out. wasn't fit to eat. gave my dog a piece and she threw up. fileted the fish, brined the meat over night, set the meat out in the fridge and let it form a sticky layer, them smoked at 175 for 6 hrs. terrible. went ahead and put another log on the fire and let the fish sit another 6 hrs. still terrible. threw it in the canal. back to the drawing board.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

BT...DT!

Sharing is Caring!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Never been that hungry before.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I have only had it fried, and I think thats the only way I will ever eat it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

smooth move said:


> have you ever seen the "stones" or otoliths in a gafftops head? the weirdest of all the fishes.


The stones inside represent the dice that were being tossed to win Jesus’s blood stained cloth.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> The stones inside represent the dice that were being tossed to win Jesus’s blood stained cloth.


Didn't know that..thanks Keith!

Sharing is Caring!


----------

